# please help... evaluating a camper for purchase



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all -

I'm in Holland looking seriously at a Euramobil 7 meter camper.

The dealer here gave me a damp meter to test around with. This meter is the sort without the prongs. Just a flat surface that reads the moisture. 

I pressed around just about everywhere. The readings were at a consistent 10-15% everywhere... but....

The area around the front alcove hatch registered slightly higher values. Getting up to about 22%. Tapping the area around seemed to have a slightly deeper / thuddier (a word?) sound.

Also, the fiberglass / aluminim material around the outside of the hatch has separated from the wood. This is on the outside, on the top. 

I really like the camper. I suggested a n independent damp test, but the owner does not want to allow this. He is selling it via a consignment shop: World Next Door in Holland. He says that there is no problem and he does not want to be second guessed. The owner of the car stands on the side of the consignment seller.

The camper is parked outside & it is raining. I suppose they aren't too concerned this is a serious leak.

The camper is 17 years old. 2 years ago they added this hatch, for more light. 

Is this something I should be concerned about? Our first stop will be Morocco where the camper can thoroughly dry out and we can add a bit more sealant.


What do you all think? Is this sort of moisture reading normal? We really like the camper... hoping it can work out for us.

Thank you-
Matt


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello
They usually allow up to 25% for a damp meter reading so they are not too bad readings.
With a van 17 years old you should reasonalble expect there to be a few minor things wrong that you would have to fix yourself. I think the dealer may being cautious as its an older van but why not ask if you can do your own damp tests and get a ,eter yourself.

If he doesnt allow you to check and expect you to reply on just his word then be wary. 
]
At the end of the day if it looks and feels and drives OK and the price is right then it should be ok so trust your instincts but dont expect a perfect van wioth nothing wrong if its 17 yrs old. Lets face it it wont stop you using it will it

What price is he asking

Phill


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

OK that sounds reassuring. 

Just to restate it, the meter is not the sort with prongs, it is reading just the surface material.

Maybe I should get one with prongs? not sure where that would be around Lelystad, Holland. Not too far from Amsterdamn here.

They are asking 14k euro, I asked for 13k euro they said OK. 

It's a 7.2 m camper & a friend said those can be harder to sell. Plus the season has not qutie started.

Matt


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be very suspicious !!!

It sounds like delamination around this hatch which would be consistant with water getting in, especially as it clearly wasnt an original item and may have been fitted with the wrong (or no) sealant around it.

If you really like the vehicle then suggest to the owner that it is submitted to an expert (of your choosing) for a thorough damp check. Tell him that if it passes you will purchase the vehicle, if it fails you are not interested (or would be prepared to negotiate a price reduction) 

His response should tell you all you need to know. if he is not prepared to have it professionaly tested my bet is that he knows such a test will show up a problem that will kill the sale.

DONT let your heart rule your head, it is very easy to buy a multi-hundred pound problem. The biggest killer to vehicles of that age is usually damp/rot !!!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Dealers do not tend to use damp meters with prongs - they leave little holes in the walls etc. Search the internet and you will find several damp meters for sale and one may be identical to the one the dealer used. I was told dealers use damp meters that cost c£200.

The damp readings seem reasonable for the age of the van because it may have a wood construction. The weather will have made the readings worse. However, correcting damp can be a costly business.

Given you are taken with the van, then provided you have money left over to fund any repair work, then it might be worth taking the risk. It comes down to what your risk appetite and unfortunately, we are all different in that respect. All I can say is that exercise caution but don't necessarily walk away.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If it's any help: we had a 1992 Euramobil A-class on a J5 2.5TD base, for several years, and we were VERY impressed with the build quality and fit-and-finish of the brand.
I've heard many many other good things from other owners of older examples of this top German marque too.

Of course you need to be confident that you are getting value for money from the actual example you are viewing, but I can say that in general, I would rate Euramobil motorhomes of that era very very highly indeed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Use your hands and eyes.! Far more reliable than any old meter.
The meter can't see bulges or discolouration. Check mastic or gasket seals.

Ray.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Well now I've seen the engine & I have a couple reservations there too. It sounds good, starts right up, switches gears smooth, 2nd gear engage with brake on indeed quits the motor so no transmission or clutch issues, no grinding sounds, no whirring, no vibrations...

but... the engine never gets warm. or so says the guage. The spedometer jumps a little. Also the fans did not come on after 20 minutes pretty hard driving. Then again it is 8 deg C outside. 

After the drive, I felt the hoses.. two off to the right a little bit lower were hot & hard. 

I opened the oil cap on top of the engine, and it danced around a bit and was coming off due to some gasses coming out.


Need to run this by a mechanic friend.


Cheers-
Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Just tried another one with the same engine today... All those engine "warning signs" are actually completely normal! 

Matt


----------

